# the mother of all drills.



## drop bear (Mar 6, 2014)

Mma can be a will game. Not giving up longer than the other guy can decide who wins and who looses.

This is absolutely the worst piece of training we can inflict on someone. It is designed to push past a persons breaking point. So that in competition they have the mental toughness to overcome that point where you may otherwise quit on yourself.

You get one guy in the cage gloves and mouth guard.

You find about four or five guys to help out and then you ram fully resisted situational dill after drill at them for fifteen minutes.

First minute is you trying to take him down. Starting on one knee with a hand on each leg you go until with you take him down or he pushes you off. Have the next guy ready to go because as soon as one is finished the next jumps in. The trick is to deny the guy rest. At this point we are not punching.

Next minute he is trying to take you down and you are defending.

Next minute is the same on the wall you taking him down

Next minute he is taking you down.

Last minute you have undertook he is defending.

Five minutes are up take a minute off.

Now we are in guard. Punching mabye 80 percent and you are trying to advance. He cannot punch and is trying to stand up sweep or submit. The trick is you need to be active it give him something to work with and stops him restisting.

Minute 2 is half guard 

Minute 3 is side controll you have under hooks.

Minute 4 side control he has underhooks.

Minute 5 is knee ride.

Take another minute off.

Last one.

Minute 1 you put him in a triangle choke he either escapes or is submitted. I really wouldn't start punching  at this point.
Minute 2 is rear naked choke. Punch away go nuts.

Minute 3 is him on the wall of the cage and is trying to get up.you are trying to keep him down.

Minute 4 is half guard against the cage.

Minute 5 is mount.

Bell rings congratulations all you need to do now is fight the last guy off mount and stand up and your done.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 9, 2014)

[Knee ride] That would be grabbing his knee and pushing the opponent back towards the wall?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> [Knee ride] That would be grabbing his knee and pushing the opponent back towards the wall?



It is harder to get out of that than it looks.


----------

